# 8n steering box issues



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Just to open this Forum..1945


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice Ken! How many hours do you have on it?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

kau said:


> Nice Ken! How many hours do you have on it?


Sorry, no hour meter on these old N's..

I have owned it since about 1998 and it is a weekly worker pulling a 5' KingKutter Finish Mower.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure looks nice Ken. Did you do the restoration?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

tractor beam said:


> Sure looks nice Ken. Did you do the restoration?


Not a true restoration, 9N/2N's are all gray. 

I just painted it the way I liked it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ken N Tx said:


> Not a true restoration, 9N/2N's are all gray.
> 
> I just painted it the way I liked it.


And it looks super sharp that way too! Bet it runs as nice as it looks too!


----------



## tombrowning87 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, I could just use some help with my steering box on my 48 8n. Just last week it broke or something broke that is causing my steering to not work at all. It is somewhere in the column or steering box,everything else is there and in proper order. I've almost got the steering box off the tractor, should get it off today. But I was wondering if anyine knew how much interchangability there is with older and newer model Fords. Trying to get it fixed on a budget. I've got all winter to get it fixed, but would like to have it going by the spring time. Sooner is always better though. Or if anyone knows of some good parts suppliers, that would be great too. 

Thanks

Tom


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Tom, I had to change mine a couple years ago.( it was a 48 N) I used a gear box from a 51 N , Im sure that all 8 N's will interchange. 52 was the last year for the N tractor.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you use it for mainly mowing. I have a 51 8N that I mainly mow with and put turf tires on it, really saves the turf.


----------

